# Installing a Pedestal sink with in-floor drain



## takes-time (Feb 28, 2014)

I am remolding a bathroom in our 40 yr old home. The bathroom sits on concrete. We removed a 36" vanity cabinet with a 36" medicine cabinet above the sink.
We want to make the bathroom look bigger by installing smaller items. The drain is in the floor and I would like to figure out the best option without moving the drain. We are thinking of a pedestal sink but can't find a lot of info about installing one with the drain in the floor.
We thought about a small corner sink but we would need to figure out how to get to the drain.
Any help is appreciated
See attached picture..


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Think about this, a pedestal sink has 0 storage under it.
So with a small room there's even less usable space.
That type drain has be illegal for many years. Main reason no vent.
Corner sink just makes no since to me.
Even that supply plumbing looks pretty funky to me.
Unless your willing to bust up the slab, add a vent and replumb, bet is to find a nice looking new vanity that fits in that space.
Still going to take some work because new vanity's are not made for floor drains.


----------



## daveblt (Nov 7, 2011)

Funny thing is ,a new housing development near me is going up and guess what ?, under the kitchen sink they are using s traps and where their is an island their is an s trap. ??? Still being used.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

daveblt said:


> Funny thing is ,a new housing development near me is going up and guess what ?, under the kitchen sink they are using s traps and where their is an island their is an s trap. ??? Still being used.


I am curious where this is. Do you know what code they follow?
IPC and UPC, the two mostly widely used codes, prohibit s-traps- they have for a long time.
I bet if you look real close, you might find an AAV on those new traps- maybe not.

To the OP, a ped lav will fit on a s trap configuration. You just need to confirm the pedestal will sit far enough away to allow for the trap. This may mean getting a somewhat large sink and might require extra search efforts on your part.


----------



## daveblt (Nov 7, 2011)

Baltimore county .I see no AAV.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

daveblt said:


> Baltimore county .I see no AAV.


2012 National Standard Plumbing Code- new to me....


----------



## takes-time (Feb 28, 2014)

I live in North Carolina. I have included another pic which is a sewer vent that was put in years ago.. Does that take care of the venting concern?


----------

